# went to Cherry Grove today



## farmall (Jul 20, 2009)

She who must be obeyed wanted to go to Barefoot landing, so I got to go to Cherry Grove with my daughter, and we did oK... caught some whiting, pompano, 1 small blue (around 2 pounds), couple croakers, and 1 spot. total about 15 fish.....and the good news? Daughter can't wait to go again! Hopefully will try surfside tomorrow........


----------



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

Good, Sounds like a good day fishing. Especially if she wants to go again. Tight Lines.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

15 fish will make for a nice little fish fry.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

PLEASE tell me how you were that successful off the cuff. I am trying my best to hang in there and learn this pier and surf fishing , but I am getting "REEL" discouraged. Ain't it great fishing with your daughter. My favorite times are with mine.


----------



## Marion (Jul 6, 2005)

Good deal, farmall!


----------



## farmall (Jul 20, 2009)

*how did i do it?*

Well, mostly paid attention to this bunch of people....read everything I could find on pier fishing on this site....and went to the pier with 4 and 6 bronze and gold hooks....I put on a 3 hook rig, and put a double hook on hers....put fish strips, shrimp, and bloodworms on mine and shrimp on hers.....went two hours before high tide and stayed until about 2 hours after....fished just above where the first waves started breaking....dropped her line straight down, cast mine out....and paid attention to where I got nibbles.....caught the blue on a fish strip, top hook, and the rest were caught on shrimp on the middle hook of my 3 drop rig and the top hook on her double rig....even switched her hooks to number 6 flicker snelled hooks and that seemed to help also, and then I switched exclusively to shrimp towards the end to be sure and catch more as the bite slowed. I did sort of almost catch a fluke, but I did not set the hook good, so I completed an LDR (long distance release) just above the water (LOL) Most of the fish were caught within 15 to 20 feet of the pier....The blue was more like 35-40 feet out...saw baitfish moving and cast out to them....so, while this was my first time pier fishing in about 20 years, I tried to do my my homework and use the knowledge from the people on the board and the knowledge I had gained about fishing from the other types of fishing I do consistently.....Hope that helps......


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!! thanks. a straight forward honest educated answer in a language I can understand. I do read this site more than 1-2 times daily. Just seems like one is out of "the loop" at times. I hope you and your daughter have even better days ahead. I hope you know what that time will mean to her one day.

BTW, we moved here from Bristol, Va in February. I worked 6 months in Roanoke before I found a job down here.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip, congrats!



Bubbasales said:


> WOW!!!!!!!! thanks. a straight forward honest educated answer in a language I can understand. I do read this site more than 1-2 times daily. Just seems like one is out of "the loop" at times. I hope you and your daughter have even better days ahead. I hope you know what that time will mean to her one day.
> 
> BTW, we moved here from Bristol, Va in February. I worked 6 months in Roanoke before I found a job down here.


Feel free to ask if you have any questions. I'm more than happy to help, drop me a PM if you need anything.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Farmall, congrats on the catch and the time with family - priceless.

Hey Bubbasales, we used to be neighbors then, because I live in Kingsport


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

Lived in Bristol, Tn and VA. Grew up in Erwin . Parents lived in Kingsport and sister in Indian Springs. Small world. Ain't fisherman fun?


----------

